
How Much Does Meltdown/Spectre Patching Slow Down a Big Rails App? - vinnyglennon
http://engineering.appfolio.com/appfolio-engineering/2018/1/4/rails-ruby-bench-cruby-and-meltdownspectre
======
ScottBurson
> Maybe CPU slowdowns don't matter because Ruby is already so fast that CPU
> isn't a bottleneck?

You have it backwards. It's because Ruby is already so _slow_ that you don't
notice the additional overhead.

